# Questions To Ask When Buying Hatchlings From Website



## sparkofdestiny (Mar 4, 2013)

just wondering


----------



## travisc (Mar 4, 2013)

I would think the main thing would be the health of the tortoise. then I would ask the size and what colors they have.


----------



## wellington (Mar 4, 2013)

Unfortunately, size and color is your least worries. The important things you should be asking is how are they housing the tortoise, substrate, how many soaks a week, is water available 24/7 diet, humidity, temps, etc. if you mention humidity, and they tell ya they aren't suppose to have humid conditions, depending on the tortoise species and the age, run like the wind and seek out a better breeder. To make all this much more simple. Buy from an active TFO breeder.


----------



## Millerlite (Mar 4, 2013)

Mostly how it was raised, what it's diet is, enclosure status now. If he/she hatched them or is it from a different breeder, if so why are you selling the animal. Size possibly but if its a hatchling all 3 inches or smaller, color not really a huge deal unless you are paying more for an exotic look.


----------



## Redfoot Micah (Mar 4, 2013)

wellington said:


> Unfortunately, size and color is your least worries. The important things you should be asking is how are they housing the tortoise, substrate, how many soaks a week, is water available 24/7 diet, humidity, temps, etc. if you mention humidity, and they tell ya they aren't suppose to have humid conditions, depending on the tortoise species and the age, run like the wind and seek out a better breeder. To make all this much more simple. Buy from an active TFO breeder.



YES, YES, AND YES!!!!! I bought a baby who was hatched in the WRONG environment (no one here)...and...no good came from it.


----------

